# How often do you take your Hav out to Potty?



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a question to all those who don't use papers and who have reliable Havs. How often do you let you dog out to potty?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I alway go outside with them, but I would say 5 times a day and sometimes more. If I leave the house I potty them before leaving but then I let them out again when I get back even if it's only been a couple hours. 

Since I have three, every dog doesn't always go every time. Rufus can hold it the longest and isn't even in a hurry to go out in the morning.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

On a typical day, Sydney goes out first thing in the morning (around 6:30). We go for a walk before I leave for work, sometimes she goes then, sometimes not (around 7:30).
The dog walker takes her out at 1:00 and I assume she goes then typically.
Then I take her out around 6:00 when I get home from work, and again before bed at 10:00. Occasionally one extra evening outing around 8:00.

So I guess that means somewhere from 4-6 times a day on average.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great question! I've wondered how often she really needs to go out.

Piper goes out at 7 am for potty & walk, midmorning(10 am), lunch(12:30), midafternoon(3 pm), before dinner(5:30), evening walk/potty (8:30) and before bed (midnight). That's 7 times, Yikes!

I'll be really interested to see how often others go out. I'd love to cut some of these out(especially before winter!) but am afraid of what may happen.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

6:30am, 10:30 am, 1:30 pm, 4:30 pm, 7pm and 10pm. They usually do potty 2 times a day ( either 6:30 or 10:30 and then at 4:30 or at 10pm). They piddle everytime we take them out. Like Christy, I take them out when I leave the house and again when I return. 

On a rainy day, they tend to use the pads if we can't go out.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

6:30am when we get up, 8:00am for a walk, 12:30pm for a walk, 5:30pm when I get home, 7:00pm for a walk, 11:00pm. Plus we usually spend an hour or two at the dog park in the evening.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling is completely reliable and we seem to have a similar schedule to many here. First thing when he wakes up - usually around 7 a.m. but he can wait longer if we sleep in. That's usually just a pee. Then a walk at 8:30. That's when he has his first poo of the day. Mid-day between noon and 2 but sometimes even later like 3. Evening walk between 7 and 8:30 and once more before bed around 10. I also do what Christy does if I'm going out I always let him out before I crate him so that may be in addition.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This is interesting. Rosie tinkles every time she thinks about it. I take her out in the morning as soon as she gets up. That is the big pee. Then she will come in the house and poo. I have tried leaving her out for an hour or so and she still comes in the house to poo. Before I can get to work she has used the pee pads sometimes twice--just a little. Then as soon as she gets to the office, she inaugurates the pee pad there and poos again. This goes on all day. I think it is because of the pee pads that she won't attempt to hold it. My previous dogs went about 4 times a day. As adults they only did the poo once a day. I always let them out at 9 pm. they got used to the "its 9 o'clock". they would run to the door. I kept my mother for two years and her little dog got in this routine also. I am not having any success with Rosie. I have taken all of the pee pads up in the house except the one in our bedroom so that she doesn't see it an think "Oh I will pee on this." If I had it to do over again, there would be no pee pads. Course they are mighty handy on rainy days and there is the wet legs because of the dew thing. I have never crated her but am thinking I may have to to get her to hold her pee. Any suggestions?


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola gets taken out specifically to potty around 4 to 5 times a day. But I also take her to run errands with me and she usually potties then. And we go to the park every evening where she pees a few times. I have a pet loo [one of those fake grass contraptions] on my balcony and she sometimes goes out there too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Great question! I've wondered how often she really needs to go out.
> 
> Piper goes out at 7 am for potty & walk, midmorning(10 am), lunch(12:30), midafternoon(3 pm), before dinner(5:30), evening walk/potty (8:30) and before bed (midnight). That's 7 times, Yikes!
> 
> I'll be really interested to see how often others go out. I'd love to cut some of these out(especially before winter!) but am afraid of what may happen.


I think some can just hold it longer than others. Rufus can sometimes go 10 hours easily and still not even worry about pottying. Marley could NEVER make it that long! You just have to know what your dog can handle. I'd rather take them out too often than not enough and have them start having accidents in the house.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie goes out at 6 am to pee/poop; 12-1 pm pee/poop; 5-6 pm pee/sometimes poop; 10 pm. The UgoDog is still up, just in case, but he hasn't used that in several months. We take him out on leash to do his business - yard isn't fenced; we live along a drainage slough with a wide strip of grass along that we keep mowed, where there is wildlife (herons, ducks, nutria, possums, etc) and there are always interesting smells to investigate. This is where we take him to potty. Don't have a scheduled walking time; it gets fit in around other events during the day (or between rain showers in the winter) and usually he will poop on that as well, even though he may have gone just a half hour before at his regularly scheduled time. He also has a temporarily-fenced area inside our yard for play, but I have never noticed him potty there - one of us is always with him when he is there - he is never let out alone. He can hold it for long periods; sometimes he will not pee at one of his 'scheduled' times, so then I will take him out every hour until he goes, but at times he will not go until his next regularly scheduled time. If he persistently sits and stares at me in the house, I will take him out and he usually has to go then too. I should not jinx myself, but I don't think he has had an accident in the house since approximately 9-10 months of age (he is about 21 months old). I usually put him in the kitchen (vinyl floor), with Ugodog, his crate, food/water if I leave and the time I will be gone may stretch a bit past his potty times. He always waits for me to come back and take him out.


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

Toby goes out after he eats in the morning (around 6am, #1 and #2 ) then around lunch time (#1) , again after he eats around 5 (#1 and #2) and then again around 9 (#1), sometimes I'll take him out more but at the very least, he goes out 4 times a day.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

4x a day, if my sliding glass door to the yard isn't open.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We let them out first thing in the morning. For us retirees this is between 7:30 and 8:30 AM. Sometimes they pee right away - but other times they just don't need to go! "Princess: Daisy hates to get her toes damp in the dewey grass! I am trying to stay out with them so they get in the habit of going first thing in the morning.

Then between 10 and 11 AM they are taken for a walk. At this point, Daisy no longer CARES if the grass is wet. She is more than willing to walk in the creek if we let her! They both seem to prefer to poop on the walks rather than in our yard! We have to remember to take more then two pooper-bags just in case! Daisy is more likely to pee multiple times....Beau thinks he has to pee on top of Daisy's!

We let them out later in the afternoon - between 3 and 5 PM. Usually its just a quick pee.

They eat dinner between 6 and 7 and are taken for a second walk where, once again, poop occurs (along with multiple pees). 

They go out one final time just before bed usually around 11:30 PM. They LOVE to draw this one out - going around the yard sniffing everything!

So that makes around 5 times in a normal day. Of course there are other times they ring the bell to go out....but not so much in this HEAT!!

In the winter - they want to go out every 30 minutes to play in the snow!


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

The reason I ask is because the other day I only let Fluffy out at 7:30, 3:00 and 10:00. I just wanted to see what would happen. He was just fine, he didn't even ring the bells. He did pee a lot each time though. I won't make it a practice, but it's nice to know I don't have to be so neurotic about it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Between 7 and 8 am, again between 2 and 3. When we get home from work any where between 6 and 8 and then before bed. So 4 times. But when we are ho
E they are always in and out with us. Jasper once held it 25 hours because it snowed . On the rare occaissional day we are both away all day and can't get a pet sitter they are fine without their mid day break.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This has changed as Sissy has gotten older. When she was younger it was a lot more.

But now she goes out around 8 a.m., 2 p.m., 7:15 p.m., 10:00 p.m. On cooler days she will fit it a couple of more times. She does the bell system.

The 7:15 and 10 p.m. her daddy takes her for a walk on the leash.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Our schedule is pretty much the same as several others on here. We go out almost every 4-hours starting at 6:00 a.m. and ending with 'final potty' at 10:30 or 11:00 p.m. 

Pepper has been rock solid with his potty training since he caught on, and he doesn't go potty every time we go outside so I know he could go longer if we needed.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

5-6 times a day, this includes one long walk in the AM


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Both of mine get taken out in the morning and Gordo is good about going. Mimi on the other hand waits until right before I leave to work.. So it varies. 

THey both pee and poop upon my arrival from work and then they go either 2x or 3x before bed time. I just watch them and get the signal which is walking to the back door or licking me excessively while turning in circles. 

Some days they go more often then others based on how much water they've had.


----------

